# Epson : pas de noir alors que cartouche pleine



## Alexandre (7 Juin 2004)

Ma R3OO n'imprime plus en noir alors que j'ai changé la cartouche récemment et que surtout l'indicateur de cartouches montre qu'elle est pleine (les autres couleurs sont à moitié). J'ai lancé les test et nettoyage de buses mais la couleur noire est absente des impressions.
Une idée?


----------



## Claude number X (7 Juin 2004)

Tu peux vérifier que le petit trou par lequel l'air rentre dans la cartouche n'est pas obstrué. En faisant joint avec les lèvres et en soufflant dedans par exemple. Si l'encre coule de l'autre coté (attention ça tache) et qu'une fois dans l'imprimante ça marche toujours pas, à part plusieurs nettoyages successifs les autres méthodes sont plutôt barbares.


----------



## myckmack (7 Juin 2004)

Tente un nouveau nettoyage des buses.


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)

Attention, peut-être qu'un nouveau nettoyage ne changera rien... :modo:

En effet, sur les Epsons, si on attend trop longtemps pour changer une cartouche arrivant au bout, celle-ci se vide complétement, l'air entre dans les buses et fait sécher l'encre, qui colmate la buse...

Solution: renvoi chez Epson. Ça m'est arrivé avec plusieures 740 d'un parc informatique. Le devis qu'on m'a fait étant presque plus cher qu'une imprimante neuve, j'ai jeté les Epson et j'ai acheté des HP. Le problème ne se pose pas avec HP, la conception est différente. Les buses sont sur la cartouche et quand on change celle-ci, on change aussi les buses, donc on s'en fout si c'est colmaté 

Voila.

Si t'es contente de ma réponse, un petit clic sur la boule en bas à gauche de mon message (sous mon pseudo et mon avatar), tu coches "dégage un bon karma" puis "faire tourner la roue machin" 

Meurchi 

Max


----------

